# [Q] looking for a way to root HP Slate 21 (research)



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## Quiet_Wildcard (Dec 15, 2013)

hetzbh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'

Hi... I also wanted to know.
But I gave the slate to a family member and it isn't mine anymore. :angel:

I also experiment to get root access.
I can succesfully get ADB access to the device.
I read your blog. The only thing i didn't do is that i didn't use the command "fastboot oem unlock"

I didn't heard before of this option to unlock your device... and i'm still learning more and understanding about android devices how they exactly work and how it is secured the recovery image and how it is stored blablablablabla 

I used the software in this forum:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2092349

But didn't unlock the bootloader.
If I did. Maybe than with that chinees software from http://www.shuame.com/ you can succesfully root the slate?
Or am I totally wrong here?
I'm unable to test anymore because as I wrote, I don't have the slate 21 anymore.

Also I want to know where you can download the official ROM builds? They aren't @ HP support site.

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

Also I tried VROOT program with no luck as described here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2422353

and here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47446354&highlight=vroot#post47446354


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 15, 2013)

The Slate 7 is based on Android 4.1.x and it's using a different chipset. The Slate-21 is using Tegra-4.
Also, it seems that HP rewrote the bootloader.

Last - this is HP, do you really think that they'll give any option to download the original ROM?


----------



## Quiet_Wildcard (Dec 16, 2013)

hetzbh said:


> The Slate 7 is based on Android 4.1.x and it's using a different chipset. The Slate-21 is using Tegra-4.
> Also, it seems that HP rewrote the bootloader.
> 
> Last - this is HP, do you really think that they'll give any option to download the original ROM?

Click to collapse





For slate 7 I found 

It's on HP support site.

I'm unable to post de hyperlink, because i didn't reach my 10 post quota...

The Recovery Rom should be inside isn't it?

[edit]As describe in the 3th line of this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2422353 post you can download an update for the slate 7. Which fully restore your tablet, which is quite the same as an orginal rom isn't it?[/edit]


----------



## Quiet_Wildcard (Dec 16, 2013)

http://seasonofcode.com/posts/how-r...planation-of-the-android-rooting-process.html

I just read this article about routing.

1+1=2 for me 

If you can unlock the bootloader it isn, t so hard anymore to unlock this HP slate 21 as i understand.
Just mount system map en change ro.secure ??


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 26, 2013)

You cannot change the ro.secure unless your device is rooted, which still I didn't manage to root yet


----------



## arusiasotto (Dec 27, 2013)

hetzbh said:


> You cannot change the ro.secure unless your device is rooted, which still I didn't manage to root yet

Click to collapse



Room mate just got one of these, wanted me to root it. Jokes on him it seems...


----------



## xdaca (Jan 20, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy happy, joy, joy!

I managed to root my slate 21 using this recipe:  *censored url* whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting

(Unfortunately this forum tries very hard to insult me by disallowing urls and spamming me with retarded captchas  )


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, the part with the fastboot command simply ignores the boot image and it doesn't upload it so it's just rebooting to the standard android desktop. Did you upgrade your firmware since the time you purchased it? Which version of firmware do you have? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdaca (Jan 20, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Unfortunately, the part with the fastboot command simply ignores the boot image and it doesn't upload it so it's just rebooting to the standard android desktop. Did you upgrade your firmware since the time you purchased it? Which version of firmware do you have?

Click to collapse



Oh, indeed, I had the same problem. So I flashed it instead (with fastboot flash:raw) and then it worked.

I did upgrade the firmware to the latest version. Can't say the exact version as I am currently not at home.

HTH


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 20, 2014)

Could you post the exact command you used?
also, could you upload the image somewhere? 

Thanks


----------



## oisiss (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

i have the same situation: i want to modify the official rom downloaded from the HP Support site.
The rom i downloaded is like a normal rom, i can install it from the bootloader, but as soon as i modify it and resign it with a test key i can not install it

my aim is simple, i want to remove some apps and add my homescreen app, and use this device in my company as a full screen browser/html display

where do you suggest to start? unlocking it is enough, and than i can install my signed rom? (BTW the link suggested is broken...)
or find a way to root it?

thanks in advance


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks xdaca for the info.

In order to use the method xdaca mentioned in his reply, you'll need the restore image. You can download it here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&softwareitem=ob-127666-1

Please note, the download speed is slow, so use your favorite download accelerator


----------



## xdaca (Jan 21, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Could you post the exact command you used?

Click to collapse




```
fastboot flash:raw boot zImage insecure_initramfs.cpio.gz
```


---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Also worth mentioning is that after editing default.prop you can better immediately skip to the section 'It didn't work?!' and follow instructions there.

Then after packing the root filesystem, you can skip compiling the boot image because the above mentioned fastboot command will do that for you before flashing it.


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 21, 2014)

so basically mkbootimg is not needed, right?


----------



## xdaca (Jan 21, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> so basically mkbootimg is not needed, right?

Click to collapse



Indeed.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

Oh, and installing Superuser didn't work well for me. I installed SuperSU instead using the same method.


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 21, 2014)

Well,
I just tried...

I have a root now, but the ID is weird one:


> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=1003(graphics),1004(input),1007(log),1009(mount),1011(adb),1015(sdcard_rw),1028(sdcard_r),3001(net_bt_admin),3002(net_bt),3003(inet),3006(net_bw_stats)

Click to collapse



Worse, I tried to install SuperSu from the Play store, installation works but then it says it needs an update and the update fails, so while I can get su on adb shell, none of the apps that requires root work 

here is my su binary looks:



> # ls -l /system/bin/su
> -rwsr-sr-x root     root       380532 2014-01-21 23:54 su
> 
> ls -l /system/xbin/su
> -rwsr-sr-x root     root       380532 2014-01-21 23:50 su

Click to collapse



Suggestions? I'll be more then happy to hear.


----------



## xdaca (Jan 21, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Well,
> I just tried...
> 
> I have a root now, but the ID is weird one:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I had the same issue with SuperUser's su binary. That's why I said it didn't work out for me. 

You are nearly there 

Here is what you can do:

Go to chainfire's site and download UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.89.zip

Extract arm/su from it.

Now replace /system/bin/su on the slate with this binary and make sure it has the right permissions (chown/chgrp/chmod like before if needed)
Remove /system/app/SuperUser.apk

Reboot and rerun SuperSU.

Enjoy full control over your slate. 

Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hetzbh (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I managed to run it but somehow when I did su - my adb stuck. reboot seems to solve the issue 

This thing should be scripted. I don't mind writing a shell script to do that (with credits to you, of course). Anyone here want to write something in Batch for the Windows users? 

On to the next stage - recovery mode. I tried already flashing recovery (CWM) from my Transformer TF701, guess what - nice blank screen. If you manage to replace the crappy recovery with CWM or TWRP, don't be shy to tell us 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## xdaca (Feb 3, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> On to the next stage - recovery mode. I tried already flashing recovery (CWM) from my Transformer TF701, guess what - nice blank screen. If you manage to replace the crappy recovery with CWM or TWRP, don't be shy to tell us

Click to collapse



I just learned the hard way that the hp recovery sucks beyond belief. Even the Xposed Disabler can not be used with it. I think I am going the matrix way (whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Debian) as that will double as an alternative recovery.


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## hetzbh (Feb 3, 2014)

Few things:
1. IIRC correctly, the device names are a bit different compared to what you shows on the link (http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Debian) - so be careful.
2. What I don't see there, is what happend to the recovery partition. Are you planning to entirely delete your slate 21?
3. If this works for you, could you make an images? 

Oh, btw, have you managed to install CWM?


----------



## xdaca (Feb 3, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Few things:
> 1. IIRC correctly, the device names are a bit different compared to what you shows on the link (http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Debian) - so be careful.

Click to collapse



Of course, that is also clearly mentioned in the article.



> 2. What I don't see there, is what happend to the recovery partition. Are you planning to entirely delete your slate 21?

Click to collapse



Recovery is not touched. Just like in our rooting method the only partition touched is the boot partition. The difference is that now it will have an initrd that will transfer control to a Debian image on the external sdcard. The init there will just spawn a sshd and transfer control to the initrd we are currently using but is now hosted in an Android chroot on the Debian image. That initrd in turn will mount as usual the system, data and cache partitions that already exist on the internal memory but they will now also live inside the chroot on the Debian image. It is pretty nifty. Full control over everything and as an added bonus, if something goes wrong in the Android initialisation (boot loops), you can ssh in and fix things. (which is what I ment with alternative recovery) 



> Oh, btw, have you managed to install CWM?

Click to collapse



That doesn't make sense. As far as I know there is no CWM for the phobos (which is the codename of our Slate 21)


----------



## IET_DEMO (Feb 7, 2014)

So you've found a way to root it?

Are you going to do a tutorial? I am pretty noob in the rooting world. 

My HP Slate is unlocked and that's pretty much all I could do for now.

I tried the moborobo root method and I'm currently stuck in this tutorial whiteboard .ping.se/Android/Rooting

I can't get the bootimage, can someone explain how to do it?

Any help would help!


----------



## xdaca (Feb 7, 2014)

IET_DEMO said:


> I can't get the bootimage, can someone explain how to do it?
> 
> Any help would help!

Click to collapse



You can extract it from the rom image you can download from HP support site.

HTH.


----------



## IET_DEMO (Feb 7, 2014)

xdaca said:


> You can extract it from the rom image you can download from HP support site.
> 
> HTH.

Click to collapse



Thx for the info! 

I've followed everything on the tutorial (whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting) and it did'nt work.

So I tried the "It didn't work ?!" part. When I execute /sbin/rootsh +p from the adb shell it says I don't have the permission.

So I tried to do fastboot flash:raw boot zImage insecure_initramfs.cpio.gz like @xdaca proposed.

When rebooting I got stuck at the boot logo. I could restore it to original image but I'm still not root.

Any advice? Or can someone give their own image?


----------



## xdaca (Feb 7, 2014)

IET_DEMO said:


> So I tried the "It didn't work ?!" part. When I execute /sbin/rootsh +p from the adb shell it says I don't have the permission.

Click to collapse



Yes, that part is necessary. My wild guess is you have messed up somewhere with setting the permissions on /sbin/rootsh


> Any advice? Or can someone give their own image?

Click to collapse



Other than trying again? No.
If you have a bit of patience, I have an idea for building a bootimage you can just flash and that will do all the work for you. I might give it a try this weekend. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## IET_DEMO (Feb 7, 2014)

Actually I think I got it!

I've manage to do /sbin/rootsh +p.

I will try more monday but the biggest part is behind me.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## QLink (Feb 9, 2014)

xdaca said:


> If you have a bit of patience, I have an idea for building a bootimage you can just flash and that will do all the work for you. I might give it a try this weekend. I'll keep you posted.

Click to collapse



This would be really awesome !
Any good news for us bout your bootimage ?


----------



## IET_DEMO (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello guys,

as I said I'm back with some news.

I have been able to successfully execute the /sbin/rooth +p command.

I got the "#" so I did the next steps:

[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system

//I tried the version 1.89 and 1.93 of SuperSu
c:\android>adb push su /system/bin
c:\android>adb push Superuser.apk /system/app

[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ # chmod 06755 /system/bin/su
[email protected]:/ # chmod 0644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
[email protected]:/ # chown 0:0 /system/bin/su
[email protected]:/ # chown 0:0 /system/app/Superuser.apk
[email protected]:/ # reboot

But when I tried to open SuperSU, it told me : "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSu cannot install it. This is a problem!".
I went to /system/bin and su was there.
If I execute su in the terminal I have no errors but I does nothing. 
Ex:
[email protected]:/ $ su
su
[email protected]:/ $

Any advice?


------ Edit -------

After trying different things, I've found a solution.

I used the version 1.93 of SuperSU su binary and uninstalled SuperSU from /system/app.

c:\android>adb push su /system/bin

[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
//For me, 06755 didn't work, so I looked at the permission of the su binary of my GalaxyTab 2.
[email protected]:/ # chmod 4755 /system/bin/su

I installed SuperSU from the Market and it worked!


----------



## xdaca (Feb 11, 2014)

QLink said:


> This would be really awesome !
> Any good news for us bout your bootimage ?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is ready 


Unlock your bootloader following hetzbh excellent instructions
Download my bootimage
Reboot your slate in fastboot mode. Again don't select anything from the menu.

```
$ adb reboot bootloader
```

Flash it.

```
$ fastboot flash boot phobos-SuperSU-v1.93.img
target reported max download size of 641728512 bytes
sending 'boot' (6792 KB)...
OKAY [  0.889s]
writing 'boot'...
OKAY [  0.489s]
finished. total time: 1.378s
```

Press brightness up on the slate to reboot.
Root it:

```
$ adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ rootme
```


The rootme command will install SuperSU-v1.93 as a system application.

Let me know if you run into any issues.


----------



## GNU-Linux (Feb 11, 2014)

*I want to follow ...*

and I don´t know how to do it in another way as posting ...


----------



## xdaca (Feb 11, 2014)

GNU-Linux said:


> and I don´t know how to do it in another way as posting ...

Click to collapse



On top of every thread there is a Subscribe to/Unsubscribe from thread link, and on the bottom is a similar button.


----------



## GNU-Linux (Feb 11, 2014)

xdaca said:


> On top of every thread there is a Subscribe to/Unsubscribe from thread link, and on the bottom is a similar button.

Click to collapse



ok, thx


----------



## QLink (Feb 12, 2014)

xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready
> 
> 
> Unlock your bootloader following hetzbh excellent instructions
> ...

Click to collapse



One question before i give it a try:

Is there a way to get back to normal factory default state(unrooted + locked), after doing this procedure ?


----------



## IET_DEMO (Feb 12, 2014)

Tried @xdaca method and works like a charm!

@QLink you can always download the recovery image on HP website.

Link:
h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-127666-1&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&os=4153&product=6967505&sw_lang=

Go back to factory
- adb reboot recovery
- Select update from adb
- adb sideload update.zip

Lock it
-adb reboot bootloader
-fastboot oem lock

--- Note ---
You may want to uninstall SuperSU from /system/app first.

adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ # rm /system/app/Superuser.apk

After booting the tablet SuperSu should be gone


----------



## xdaca (Feb 13, 2014)

IET_DEMO said:


> Go back to factory
> - adb reboot recovery
> - Select update from adb
> - adb sideload update.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



This is indeed the best way for a complete unroot/relock. But make a backup of your data first!




> You may want to uninstall SuperSU from /system/app first.
> 
> adb shell
> [email protected]:/ $ su
> ...

Click to collapse



This is incomplete and dangerous. Two copies of the su binary still hang around on the /system partition and, in the absence of the Superuser.apk, they could give any application root without prompting you for it. Best way to unroot without dataloss is by going in SuperSU settings and selecting 'Full unroot'. That will remove all traces of SuperSU from your /system partition (it will undo what the rootme command did). You still can get root by (and only by) ADB shell because rootsh and rootme are still present in /sbin. As they sit in the initrd the only way to remove them is by reflashing the original bootimage.


----------



## DaNaca (Feb 15, 2014)

xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready
> 
> ........
> ........
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your work, no issues whatsoever! I had some driver related problems, but after fixing that it was pretty straightforward. 

After months of being disappointed by this device, I can now finally use this device to it's full potential. Thanks again! :good:


----------



## arusiasotto (Feb 27, 2014)

xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready
> 
> 
> Unlock your bootloader following hetzbh excellent instructions
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to try this in a bit. Will this work with the latest update of the machines firmware?


----------



## xdaca (Feb 27, 2014)

arusiasotto said:


> I'm going to try this in a bit. Will this work with the latest update of the machines firmware?

Click to collapse



If you mean with 'latest' version 096-19-WW from 26 Nov 2013, then yes.

That's the latest one published on their support site. Do you happen to have a more recent one? 

Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## arusiasotto (Feb 27, 2014)

xdaca said:


> If you mean with 'latest' version 096-19-WW from 26 Nov 2013, then yes.
> 
> That's the latest one published on their support site. Do you happen to have a more recent one?
> 
> Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



quite the opposite, i have an older one.

Now if we could just get CM onto this baby. :3


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## xdaca (Feb 27, 2014)

arusiasotto said:


> quite the opposite, i have an older one

Click to collapse



In that case I recommend you to update first. 

Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## arusiasotto (Feb 27, 2014)

xdaca said:


> In that case I recommend you to update first.
> 
> Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yeah, started it as soon as you said it was fine. This is my roommates machine, but remind me to kick him and tell him he owes you a beer.

By and by, is this a strong enough root that someone might be able to get a custom recovery and rom onto it if they had such?


----------



## xdaca (Feb 27, 2014)

arusiasotto said:


> Yeah, started it as soon as you said it was fine. This is my roommates machine, but remind me to kick him and tell him he owes you a beer.
> 
> By and by, is this a strong enough root that someone might be able to get a custom recovery and rom onto it if they had such?

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader is enough to be able to flash and boot any alternative recovery or rom, but of course, they need to be created/ported first.

Sent from my Slate 21 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## hetzbh (Feb 27, 2014)

Before any other (non official HP ROM) can be installed, there needs to be either CWM ot TWRP for the Slate 21.
I tried to install the one for the Shield (they're both exactly the same chip, RAM etc..), and all it gives me is a light black screen.


----------



## xdaca (Feb 27, 2014)

Personally I don't really care about alternative recoveries or roms. The HP rom is pretty good, it is relatively easy to debloat, and well, once rooted, you have full control and do what you want. Of course it depends on the audience. I am a power user but also a minimalist and cli lover. I never fell for the XFree/Xorg based GUI's on modern *nix. But I like the android approach, and the possibility to mix it with traditional cli *nix to get ultimate power. Having root on the slate 21 is sufficient to make it my ideal platform.


----------



## arusiasotto (Feb 27, 2014)

xdaca said:


> Personally I don't really care about alternative recoveries or roms. The HP rom is pretty good, it is relatively easy to debloat, and well, once rooted, you have full control and do what you want. Of course it depends on the audience. I am a power user but also a minimalist and cli lover. I never fell for the XFree/Xorg based GUI's on modern *nix. But I like the android approach, and the possibility to mix it with traditional cli *nix to get ultimate power. Having root on the slate 21 is sufficient to make it my ideal platform.

Click to collapse



I agree with the sentiment actually. I sually run Cyanogen on my devices, so I like having all of them run a consistent rom. Makes it easier to swap around as I am moving and such.

as for the Custom recovery not working, could it be an issue with partitions?


----------



## hetzbh (Feb 27, 2014)

No, not related to partitions, since Tegra 3, nVidia had the wisdom to use partition-by-name, so it's always the SOS parition, and if it was a wrong partition, the system wouldn't load.


----------



## hetzbh (Feb 28, 2014)

Just in case someone wants it - HP has released the kernel source for the Slate 21, you can find it here (too bad there isn't any file which describes what are the changes)
https://h20392.www2.hp.com/opensource/product.jsp?cat=100&e=true&fam=Desktop+PCs&prd=E2P18AA


----------



## jackshiloh (Mar 25, 2014)

I am attempting to root the newer HP Slate 21 Pro.  It runs Android 4.3 and HP has not yet posted the ROM image for this device.  Following the .whiteboard. instructions, I'd like to just extract the boot image from the device. Anyone know which file I need to pull via ADB?



xdaca said:


> You can extract it from the rom image you can download from HP support site.
> 
> HTH.

Click to collapse


----------



## jackshiloh (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm assuming this image would not work on the newer HP Slate 21 Pro with Android 4.3.  The unlocking bootloader process by hetzbh works, but HP has not yet posted a recovery image for this device on their support site.  The .whiteboard. directions can probably be used, but I'm having difficulty extracting the boot partition from the device. Lots of "permission denied" messages using ADB. Any suggestions are appreciated.



xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready

Click to collapse


----------



## jackshiloh (Apr 7, 2014)

*Bounty Posted for Rooting HP Slate 21 Pro - $250*

Bounty has been posted on XDA thread 51720795 for rooting the HP Slate 21 Pro


----------



## jackshiloh (Apr 17, 2014)

*Bounty claimed*

Bounty claimed. Thanks to XDA member theos0o for delivering the solution. Will post instructions and files soon.



jackshiloh said:


> Bounty has been posted on XDA thread 51720795 for rooting the HP Slate 21 Pro

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

Will post rooting instructions and files on the new thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2709467 since the HP Slate 21 with Android 4.2.2 root procedure did not work on the Pro model running Android 4.3

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

Not able to post files & links yet. PM me if you need this information


----------



## crysanthus (Apr 22, 2014)

*Root done!*



xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready
> 
> 
> Unlock your bootloader following hetzbh excellent instructions
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that this method works. I was able to Root my device and install much needed localized DroidSansFallback.TTF to /system/fonts folder.


----------



## jackshiloh (Apr 22, 2014)

Is your device the HP Slate 21 with Android 4.2.2 or the Slate 21 *Pro* with Android 4.3?



crysanthus said:


> I can confirm that this method works. I was able to Root my device and install much needed localized DroidSansFallback.TTF to /system/fonts folder.

Click to collapse


----------



## crysanthus (Apr 22, 2014)

jackshiloh said:


> Is your device the HP Slate 21 with Android 4.2.2 or the Slate 21 *Pro* with Android 4.3?

Click to collapse



HP Slate 21 with Android 4.2.2


----------



## janbbeck (Apr 25, 2014)

arusiasotto said:


> quite the opposite, i have an older one.
> 
> Now if we could just get CM onto this baby. :3

Click to collapse



I would very much like have a copy of this older firmware image. HP crippled portrait mode with the latest firmware, and I would like to go back. Does anyone have a link or is otherwise willing to help with the previous image?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## voskefox (Apr 25, 2014)

*How to actvate CWM or TWRP recovery menu*

Hi ,

thank you for the instructions to root the hp slate 21  :good: ! At this moment we want to deploy this machine to 300+ hp slate devices and
I do not want to manually configurate all those machines. I tried to use CWM(rom manager)  and twrp to create a backup on the master machine 
and then startup in recovery mode (of twrp or cwm)  and recover/install the backup of the master machine. But unfortunally this won't work 
because the recovery menu of twrp or CWM does not appear, but only the standard android recovery menu appears  . Searched a little further and
found a thread on the slate 7, but i do not get this to work.. Are there any other folks who have ever tried this (or got this to work?)

Kind regards! thank you


----------



## jackshiloh (Apr 26, 2014)

As for the Slate 21 pro... we have not yet compiled a version of CWM that works. I am currently testing Nandroid recovery methods 



voskefox said:


> Hi ,
> 
> thank you for the instructions to root the hp slate 21  :good: ! At this moment we want to deploy this machine to 300+ hp slate devices and
> I do not want to manually configurate all those machines. I tried to use CWM(rom manager)  and twrp to create a backup on the master machine
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jackshiloh (Apr 27, 2014)

*Nandroid online backup and recovery*

Finished testing. Nandroid backup cannot access the boot or recovery partitions, so looks like we need to get to work on getting CWM recovery console working.



voskefox said:


> Hi ,
> 
> thank you for the instructions to root the hp slate 21  :good: ! At this moment we want to deploy this machine to 300+ hp slate devices and
> I do not want to manually configurate all those machines. I tried to use CWM(rom manager)  and twrp to create a backup on the master machine
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ritdaw (May 2, 2014)

Ordered one of these last night at the ridiculous new price in the UK £199.99 with discount code 4OFFHP to take it down to £191.04. We plan to use this in the kitchen.

It would be great if we could share our essential root mods for this device on here. For example I believe the build.prop could be edited to allow more apps to be downloaded from Google Play?


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## bxm (May 9, 2014)

Has anyone gotten to the bootloader on the Slate 21 Pro? I can get to it on the plain Slate 21 with the volume key, but it doesn't seem to work on the Pro. Trying to root this thing....

edit: I used adb reboot bootloader to get it... unlocked  now for root.

edit2: I've looked at the phobos rooter image and decided that I'm not ballsy enough to flash it on a ranger device. I might be worth a try since there's a recovery partition in case it doesn't boot at all, and if it does boot and you have root, you'd be able to dump recovery and hopefully create a proper image whose drivers work properly etc. But in any case I'm throwing in the towel for now, I'll take another stab when the rumored kitkat update shows up a couple months from now.


----------



## voskefox (May 14, 2014)

*23584984 6*



jackshiloh said:


> Finished testing. Nandroid backup cannot access the boot or recovery partitions, so looks like we need to get to work on getting CWM recovery console working.

Click to collapse




Hi, just curious, did you find a method to get CWM recovery working? 

kind regards


----------



## kaefert (May 22, 2014)

brilliant! this guide from xdaca
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50237735&postcount=30
works perfectly, only thing that might be worth mentioning: after running rootme my display turned black for a while (like 30 seconds) which got me worried a little since it did not say it would do that.


----------



## vocoderism (May 27, 2014)

Hello guys great guide
Someone have basic device tree for compile cwm?

Inviato dal mio Moto G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mgkasper6 (Jun 13, 2014)

So is this full proof? I have never rooted a device before so please excuse my ignorance.

Is there an HP recovery image in case I jack this all up? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deandavis1 (Jun 17, 2014)

*GPS and Multitasking on the HP Slate 21*

Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong thread.  I've just bought the Slate 21 and have two questions.  Can anyone advise if its possible to do the following without rooting:

1.  Use a GPS head (i.e. USB or bluetooth)

2.  Run applications in separate windows (i.e. multitasking)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarcosNK (Jun 24, 2014)

Just can't flash the image:\
After typing "fastboot flash boot phobos....."
It says "cannot open..." 
How can I solve it?


----------



## lonewolf5557 (Jun 25, 2014)

xdaca said:


> Yes, it is ready
> 
> 
> Unlock your bootloader following hetzbh excellent instructions
> ...

Click to collapse




I am currently here and able to get into fastboot mode. I cannot flash the SU.img. After entering fastboot I attempt to flash SU and I get "cannot open 'phobos-SuperSU-v1.93.img" 

Any ideas? thanks.


----------



## murilocbs (Jul 14, 2014)

*HP Slate 21 - Hide system bar*

Friends,

Can i hide or disable Hp Slate 21 System bar without root access?


----------



## maczarn (Jul 19, 2014)

murilocbs said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can i hide or disable Hp Slate 21 System bar without root access?

Click to collapse



no, think you need root 

i have unlocked and rooted, i got transparent system and statusbar, i used gravitybox to do it


----------



## AlexeiSL (Jul 26, 2014)

*HP Slate 21*



maczarn said:


> no, think you need root
> 
> i have unlocked and rooted, i got transparent system and statusbar, i used gravitybox to do it

Click to collapse



Give me tip of advice, please.
I need multi bootloader in order to boot from external sd card, but i cannot do it. (next step: i wanna try to load MS Surface image)


----------



## murilocbs (Jul 28, 2014)

*HP Slate 21 no PRO Version rooted?*

HP Slate 21 (NO PRO) Rooted?

Can u help me? Have any link?

Thanks!



maczarn said:


> no, think you need root
> 
> i have unlocked and rooted, i got transparent system and statusbar, i used gravitybox to do it

Click to collapse


----------



## maczarn (Jul 29, 2014)

murilocbs said:


> HP Slate 21 (NO PRO) Rooted?
> 
> Can u help me? Have any link?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



just follow the guide that are here


----------



## murilocbs (Jul 30, 2014)

This guide = HP Slate 21 PRO, or not?



maczarn said:


> just follow the guide that are here

Click to collapse


----------



## scorpionmaster111562 (Aug 6, 2014)

*rooting hp slate 21*



maczarn said:


> just follow the guide that are here

Click to collapse



I successfully rooted my hp slate 21 running on 4.2.2 with vroot


----------



## Doobdonk (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi,

If anyone happens to still have this compiled boot image could you please repost it, as the server it was on is no longer available.

Thanks


----------



## Doobdonk (Aug 23, 2014)

Doobdonk said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone happens to still have this compiled boot image could you please repost it, as the server it was on is no longer available.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If anyone is looking at this in the future, in the same place as i was, this is for your info.

I tried Vroot, towel root etc to no avail.

Finally thought i'd give shuame a go, having already unlocked, using the desktop version over USB and it worked a treat!


----------



## ManOfSteal (Sep 2, 2014)

I've still yet to unlock or root mine, but intend to eventually. Slightly off topic but I see it's just downloaded a system update to install but it's not clear what it is (I'm not going to install it until I know). Anyone else know? No mention of it on the HP site, maybe a Kitkat update?

Update: this is just a security update, so nothing major.


----------



## red_1819 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello guys.......does anyone know how to root micromax canvas knight cameo a290 kitkat.....i tried
framaroot,root genius,towelroot but they didnt help......i have the scatter loading.txt of my phone. Now i am in need of cwm recovery for my phone.
Can someone help me root my phone.....any kind of help would be highly appreciated.....Thanks in Advance


----------



## mctire (Oct 21, 2014)

*re-upload bootimage please !*

Hi
owning the HP Slate 21 I would like to root it. 
Could you please re-upload / offer your bootimage again ?
the file linked above is no longer available.

Thanks
mctire


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Oct 24, 2014)

*new bootimage for phobs (hp slate 21 s100)*

Hi,
i have build a new bootimage for the slate21 s100 to root it.
Use it as the old one:

unlock the bootloader following the instructions-link in this post.
download the boot image (attachment).
reboot to fastboot mode, don't select anything from the menu:

```
$ adb reboot bootloader
```

flash bootimage:

```
$ fastboot flash boot phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img
```

press brightness up on the slate to reboot.
root it;

```
$ adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ rootme
```

finaly reboot your slate and update SuperSU via play store.

The rootme command will install SuperSU-v2.02 as a system application.

Let me know if it works for you. 

I'm currently working on CWM recovey for the slate, it's running, i'm testing at the moment, looks good 
Upload soon...

Thanks to @xdaca and @hetzbh for the original instructions.


----------



## noo100 (Oct 26, 2014)

Real thanks for this  but... su don't works completly for me.

Flash and "rootme" command works, but here after this Method still no real root.

My Modifikation of your Method:
[...]
[email protected]:/ $ rootme
_+  [email protected]:/ $rootsh
+  # su_
(shell shows first time "[email protected]:/ #" )
_+ Open SuperSU App and let them update the SU Binary_ (Now! The Slate rooted completly and SuperSU works fine)

finaly reboot your slate and update SuperSU via play store.
[...]

In my case SuperSU can't update the Binary, before i add the rootsh and su commands.
Sorry for bad English, i am a German 

Slate 21 s-100 with latest Update now Rooted *happy*


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info and great to see your slate have working root now


----------



## DocssyDoodles (Oct 28, 2014)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> i have build a new bootimage for the slate21 s100 to root it.
> Use it as the old one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello evilp,
I followed these instructions (plus the one under your post), but I can't get SuperSU to work (no binary installed). everything has worked so far except root, (I'm using a Slate 21 k100 however)

Can you help?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Red143 said:


> Hello guys.......does anyone know how to root micromax canvas knight cameo a290 kitkat.....i tried
> framaroot,root genius,towelroot but they didnt help......i have the scatter loading.txt of my phone. Now i am in need of cwm recovery for my phone.
> Can someone help me root my phone.....any kind of help would be highly appreciated.....Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



Hi @Red143,

This is not the thread for the root instructions for your phone.
Please make another thread and people will be glad to assist you 



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Oct 29, 2014)

DocssyDoodles said:


> Hello evilp,
> I followed these instructions (plus the one under your post), but I can't get SuperSU to work (no binary installed). everything has worked so far except root, (I'm using a Slate 21 k100 however)
> 
> Can you help?

Click to collapse



Hi, the rootme script installs su to /system/bin/ and Superuser.apk from @Chainfire to /system/app/ and sets the file permissions.
This should also work with the k-100 if it is running with the kernel for the s-100, wich is included in the boot.img.
Are the files are installed? Please look with a file brower (e.g. es file explorer).

Hope this helps, greetz evilp


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 1, 2014)

*[RECOVERY][UNOFFICIAL] CWM Recovery 6.0.5.1 for HP Slate 21 s100 (phobos) and k100LA*

Hi there, i'm back.

This is CWM Recovery for the HP Slate 21 s100 (phobos) from CyanogenMod repo (cm-11).

!! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. !!

*There is a dedicated thread for this now !!* Look here!

Kernel:
Stock Kernel 3.4.35, build from source.

Devices:
Slate 21 
  s100
  k100LA (verified by @germandan)

Requirements:
 Your bootloader must be unlocked, see the instructions-link in this post.

Download:
recovery.img

Installation instructions:

unlock the bootloader
download the recovery image
boot your slate
reboot to fastboot mode, don't select anything from the menu:

```
adb reboot bootloader
```

flash recoveryimage:

```
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
```
[where recovery.img is the name of the file image you downloaded]
reboot into recovery

Now you can flash SuperSU zip by @Chainfire, you can download it from this thread.

Have fun!

Tested:
backup boot, recovery, system, data, cache to /storage/SD (external SD-Card)
format system, data, cache
restore boot, recovery, system, data, cache from /storage/SD (external SD-Card)

Sources:
device: github dot com evilp/android_device_hp_phobos
kernel: github dot com evilp/android_kernel_hp_phobos


Thanks to:
CyanogenMod Team
@pershoot
@xdaca 
@hetzbh

Greetz, evilp


----------



## vocoderism (Nov 1, 2014)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi there, i'm back.
> 
> This is CWM Recovery for the HP Slate 21 s100 (phobos) from CyanogenMod repo (cm-11).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



great work mate can you create github tre with sources to integrate something to build first custom ROM?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi vocoderism,
yes, will upload tomorrow 

greetz, evilp


----------



## vocoderism (Nov 1, 2014)

send me link then i import in our spirit ROM KitKat project

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 1, 2014)

vocoderism said:


> send me link then i import in our spirit ROM KitKat project
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi vocoderism,

source is pushed to github.
device: github dot com evilp/android_device_hp_phobos
kernel: github dot com evilp/android_kernel_hp_phobos

Have fun and happy developing 
Would by great to follow your work to learn something about rom-development.

greetz, evilp


----------



## germandan (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you  SO much evil ! , my slate 21 k100LA is rooted now and works perfectly.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 2, 2014)

germandan said:


> Thank you  SO much evil ! , my slate 21 k100LA is rooted now and works perfectly.

Click to collapse



Great to see it running and working on your k100LA. 

Thx, evilp


----------



## noo100 (Nov 2, 2014)

evilpfeiffers said:


> This is CWM Recovery for the HP Slate 21 s100 (phobos) from CyanogenMod repo (cm-11)

Click to collapse



Flashed... short testet... no Problems :good:


----------



## vocoderism (Nov 2, 2014)

noo100 said:


> Flashed... short testet... no Problems :good:

Click to collapse



hope sono twrp 2.8.1 touch and cm11 based unofficial KitKat 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 2, 2014)

noo100 said:


> Flashed... short testet... no Problems :good:

Click to collapse



Thx for test and info.
Greetz, evilp


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi. 

*i have made a separate thread for the recovery now, look here.*

Greetz, evilp


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 9, 2014)

Guys, 2 questions:

1. Since XDA management team don't want to create a subforum for the S21/S21 pro devices - do you think creating a new forum would be helpful? will you join?
2. Since the Slate 21 (k100) have barely some storage, anyone managed to hack/modify the "Save to SD" stuff? (so we can stick some 32GB Class 10 SD card and get a little place to breath...)

Thanks


----------



## sardy (Dec 21, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Guys, 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Since XDA management team don't want to create a subforum for the S21/S21 pro devices - do you think creating a new forum would be helpful? will you join?
> 2. Since the Slate 21 (k100) have barely some storage, anyone managed to hack/modify the "Save to SD" stuff? (so we can stick some 32GB Class 10 SD card and get a little place to breath...)
> ...

Click to collapse



2. Once rooted i use "foldermount" to move heavy apps to SD, no problem at all.

thanks to all for the great job :good:


----------



## sardy (Dec 26, 2014)

Upgraded to android 4.4.2 just now, loosing root but without problems.
Runtime -> ART OK 

Edit: rooted again thanks to evil http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56427281&postcount=87
Now my slate 21 s100 is working with android 4.4.2 root


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, the problem is that if you install either the CWM or TWRP, you'll hose your machine.. Just had this issue, luckily I had a TWRP backup 

Could someone please covert the update to something which either CWM or TWRP could process?


----------



## rpalazue (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Sardy

How upgrade to 4.4.2 is for Slate 21???

regards


----------



## sardy (Dec 27, 2014)

rpalazue said:


> Hi Sardy
> 
> How upgrade to 4.4.2 is for Slate 21???
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



Be careful, my slate was rooted with *CWM recovery.*

OTA by HP, i followed istructions, then it rebooted into CWM
CWM has seen the new upgrade file and told me, "are u sure? the ugpgrade file have not signature etc. etc."  
--- this is the safe part 'cause you can still reboot without upgrade --
Then I was brave/stupid enough to go further and it worked.. 
It upgraded a new recovery too (Power ON + Vol (-) boot into it) and can be rooted the same way the old 4.2: "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" then you can flash "phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img" from recovery.
Maybe I was very lucky, so do it only at your own risk (I almost bricked my N7 2012 trying the same)

4.4.2 vs 4.2:
ART 
more free ram
No floating windows but better than nothing there is HP double Window so u can work with two apps at the same time.
U can move apps to SD (partially) *

* After upgrade my SD was write protected (read-only). Only with root permission I was able to change permissions, so remove it before upgrade


----------



## sardy (Dec 27, 2014)

hetzbh said:


> Well, the problem is that if you install either the CWM or TWRP, you'll hose your machine.. Just had this issue, luckily I had a TWRP backup
> 
> Could someone please covert the update to something which either CWM or TWRP could process?

Click to collapse



Hetz thanks in advance for your work and for this thread. 
I have upgraded with CWM, maybe you can try CWM bootloader instead of TWRP


----------



## RadioApp (Dec 27, 2014)

I want to update the slate 21 to 4.4.2 but in italy no update found.......
Can someone post the update file?


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Dec 27, 2014)

*HP OTA Update 17r25.1-010-10-WW*



RadioApp said:


> I want to update the slate 21 to 4.4.2 but in italy no update found.......
> Can someone post the update file?

Click to collapse



Hi,
i created 2 flashable zip files from the HP OTA Update 17r25.1-010-10-WW (Android 4.4.2 KitKat):


ROM, Download here
Bootloader (keeps unlocked), Download here

You can flash the ROM with TWRP over your existing installation or as new installation, tested with my TWRP here, via adb sideload.
I have first flashed the ROM (without wiping data) then the bootloader.
TWRP asked to install SuperSU after flashing the ROM, say yes here, let it install, working for me.
After flashing the bootloader you have to reboot system to finishing the installation.

The recovery is untouched by flashing this files.

Modifications:
ro.secure=0 and ro.adb.secure=0 in the ramdisk.
ADB (USB debugging) is default enabled, notification disabled.

greetz,
evilp


----------



## rpalazue (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi EvilP

Thanks a lot!! Work for me in Slate 21 Mexico!!

Great Work!!

Regards


----------



## CharlesW123 (Dec 28, 2014)

CWM fails to install but installing TWRP did the trick, cheers! 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Dec 28, 2014)

Great to see its working [emoji4] Have fun! 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## noo100 (Dec 28, 2014)

For root again with recovery after the 4.4.2 update ...

+ Flash TWRP
+ Start TWRP
+ Leave TWRP and say yes when it asks you for superuser installation.
+ restart
+ Recovery is replaced by the original and Slate is rooted.

Re-root with CWM fails on my Slate.
----
(My 4.4.2 OTA installation was made with integrated updater. Ramdisk without changes)

My experience with 4.4.2:
-Galerie stops when it was launched from the desktop
-Rotation was changed, but it is malfunctioning
-Apps move to SD is possible :victory:
-HP Multi-window not error-free
-Notifications tone volume too loud at minimum setting

regards


----------



## germandan (Dec 29, 2014)

i installed android 4.4.2 in my slate k100- TWRP-, buuuttt wifi can´t connect  anymore  . I have tplink 841nd router. Any solution?

edit; partial  solution : change mode "only 11N" to 11bgn mixed in the router config , and now connect but not in N mode only to 54mbps.


----------



## continua.mente (Dec 29, 2014)

Greetings to all. 

I ask immediately apologize for my terrible English and for my questions that may seem trivial and repetitive. 

Unfortunately I can't speak English very well and I'm not very familiar with Android modding. 

I upgraded my HP Slate 21 to KitKat 4.4.2 by OTA. 

Unfortunately now I can't copy files on the external sd card or on usb pendrive and so I'm forced to root my HP Slate 21 s-100. 

To root my HP Slate 21 s-100 full stock with stock recovery, running  4.4.2 KitKat I have to follow this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56427281
, correct?

Is there a video guide on youtube?


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

you must unlock the bootloader and install TWRP, instructions see here.
After that you can flash my OTA zip, see the steps here, rooting can be done directly in TWRP, after flashing the OTA zip it asks you to install SuperSU, say yes here.

SD Card / USB access:
For me access to external SD and USB Drive (ports on the back of the slate) is working fine.

greetz, evilp


----------



## charleypick (Dec 29, 2014)

I seem to be connecting to my AirPort Extreme Router configured in N only mode just fine.


----------



## charleypick (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello EP, sorry for the huge quote, I'm on my phone. I managed to brick my Slate (it won't manage to get bast the HP startup animation). I seemed to kill it while installing phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img. I didn't get as far as getting TWRP in. I cannot get regular ADB or fastboot to work anymore as they don't see my Slate. I used the stock Android recover to reset to factory conditions and no luck booting past the animation. The stock recovery option to update from SD and ADB both failed with this rom as it says is has a bad footer and signature verification failed. Am I permanently bricked at this point?

Thanks!

Charley



evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> i created 2 flashable zip files from the HP OTA Update 17r25.1-010-10-WW (Android 4.4.2 KitKat):
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## charleypick (Dec 30, 2014)

So it appears that HP has removed the 4.2.2 builds from the FTP servers.  This URL no longer works:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=en&product=6967505&tmp_track_link=ot_search

It did lead me to the HP FTP servers which I downloaded 500 MB builds over and over at random (they are all named Update.zip and are buried inside hundreds of random folder names). No luck, but I did learn the product names for many of HP's Android devices. I guess I'll call tech support tomorrow and see if they have the ability to escalate a request for a recovery file that I can re-install. Night all.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Dec 30, 2014)

charleypick said:


> So it appears that HP has removed the 4.2.2 builds from the FTP servers.  This URL no longer works:
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...c=en&product=6967505&tmp_track_link=ot_search
> 
> It did lead me to the HP FTP servers which I downloaded 500 MB builds over and over at random (they are all named Update.zip and are buried inside hundreds of random folder names). No luck, but I did learn the product names for many of HP's Android devices. I guess I'll call tech support tomorrow and see if they have the ability to escalate a request for a recovery file that I can re-install. Night all.

Click to collapse



Hi,

think you've already tried, but is the key combination to start the slate in bootloader (fastboot) mode not working?
With the slate powered off, press and hold the Volume down button and Power button at the same time, hold it till you see the bootloader screen.

greetz,
evilp


----------



## charleypick (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks,

I was able to get into fast boot, but from that screen ADB is not seeing any devices, so I try recovery mode (the default one that comes with Android) from there and select apply update from ADB. When I run that it says the OTA KitKat package: "E:footer is wrong", "E:signature verification failed" then aborts the installation. 

So I guess I need a signed install image.

I read about using Fastboot flash:raw boot but the ZIP file form OTA Kitkat does not contain .img or .gz files I can install.

Charley



evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> think you've already tried, but is the key combination to start the slate in bootloader (fastboot) mode not working?
> With the slate powered off, press and hold the Volume down button and Power button at the same time, hold it till you see the bootloader screen.
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




charleypick said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was able to get into fast boot, but from that screen ADB is not seeing any devices, so I try recovery mode (the default one that comes with Android) from there and select apply update from ADB. When I run that it says the OTA KitKat package: "E:footer is wrong", "E:signature verification failed" then aborts the installation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I was able to install TWRP (Yay!) from Fastboot and installed the OTA kitkat image. as well as the bootloader. 

All is well in the world as my rebooted system is now installing.

Thanks!

Charley


----------



## rpalazue (Dec 30, 2014)

*BAD SOUND*

Install 4.4.2 and the sound is bad!!

No bass No volumen in headphones, soun like a old fashion monoaural radio!! 

Try get 4.2.2 recovery rom from hp. but the link is broke!

Any can post the image recovery 4.2.2??

Regrards


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Dec 30, 2014)

charleypick said:


> Okay, I was able to install TWRP (Yay!) from Fastboot and installed the OTA kitkat image. as well as the bootloader.
> 
> All is well in the world as my rebooted system is now installing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great to see your slate is now undead 

Please don't forget to hit the thanks button.

greetz, 
evilp

---------- Post added at 17:43 ---------- Previous post was at 17:37 ----------




rpalazue said:


> Install 4.4.2 and the sound is bad!!
> 
> No bass No volumen in headphones, soun like a old fashion monoaural radio!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

i'm uploading a flashable stock JB zip atm.
It's rooted, SuperSU needs updated after install. Only Busybox install is not working, but this should be no problem.

When upload is finished i post the download link.

Edit:
Upload finished, here you are: Stock_096-19-WW-rooted.zip

greetz,
evilp


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## rpalazue (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks again EvilP!!

Youre master!!


----------



## elpwerko (Dec 31, 2014)

*any easy way to go back from 4.4.2*

My HP Slate 21 -k100 all-in-one has recently updated to 4.42 and I can't use SD card and USB stick as previously mentioned

System is pretty useless without this ability.

Is there any easy way of reverting back to prev version on OS

I have no experience in rooting systems at all !!

thanks


----------



## charleypick (Jan 1, 2015)

elpwerko said:


> My HP Slate 21 -k100 all-in-one has recently updated to 4.42 and I can't use SD card and USB stick as previously mentioned
> 
> System is pretty useless without this ability.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting isn't super-easy if you have not done it before.  I'd suggest reading all the posts Evil linked to before trying it. I rooted a different device before but got a bit mixed up with my Slate 21 and got stuck. You need to follow the steps exactly or it won't work. 

Good luck!
Charley


----------



## polyfiller (Jan 1, 2015)

EvilP - I don't suppose it would be possible for you to make available a non routed (stock) Jellybean recovery image would it ? And also idiot proof instructions for installing (I have used ADB in the past on Touchpads) ? I want to revert to JB on my Slate 21 but do not want it rooted.


----------



## rpalazue (Jan 9, 2015)

polyfiller said:


> EvilP - I don't suppose it would be possible for you to make available a non routed (stock) Jellybean recovery image would it ? And also idiot proof instructions for installing (I have used ADB in the past on Touchpads) ? I want to revert to JB on my Slate 21 but do not want it rooted.

Click to collapse



Ther is stock no mod recovery image fro slate 21

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&softwareitem=ob-118071-1

Regards


----------



## noo100 (Jan 9, 2015)

rpalazue said:


> Ther is stock no mod recovery image fro slate 21
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=us&lc=en&softwareitem=ob-118071-1
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



This is for Slate 7 - not for the Slate 21.


----------



## rpalazue (Jan 10, 2015)

noo100 said:


> This is for Slate 7 - not for the Slate 21.

Click to collapse



Sorry is for slate 7


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Jan 11, 2015)

polyfiller said:


> EvilP - I don't suppose it would be possible for you to make available a non routed (stock) Jellybean recovery image would it ? And also idiot proof instructions for installing (I have used ADB in the past on Touchpads) ? I want to revert to JB on my Slate 21 but do not want it rooted.

Click to collapse



Hi polyfiller,

i have uploaded the original unmodified HP JB recoveryimage, download here. Orig. filename was Update.zip. You can try it, dont now if flashing with custom recover works.
You can also unroot the rooted rom via the SuperSU app, i think it's the easiest way.

greetz,
evilp


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Jan 11, 2015)

*HP OTA Update 17r25.1-010-10-WW V2, with SDCard/USB storage permission mod*

Hi there,

here is a new version of the KK flashable zip for our slate with a SDCard/USB external storage permission mod. Please test if it works.
Download the file here.

You can dirty flash this over your existing KK installation.

greetz,
evilp


----------



## rpalazue (Jan 13, 2015)

I test in my slate 21 
Work , SD card ok, but i can't test with USB Storage
Sound stay bad!

Regards


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Jan 13, 2015)

rpalazue said:


> I test in my slate 21
> Work , SD card ok, but i can't test with USB Storage
> Sound stay bad!
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Thx for the info, nice that writing to SDCard is working.
I think I can not help with the sound-problem atm 

Have you tried the sound with DTS Sound on and off (in the settings)? Alway bad sound?

greetz,
evilp


----------



## charleypick (Jan 13, 2015)

HP is aware of the sound issue. DTS toggling doesn't have any effect. It's up to HP to release an update at this point.


----------



## bolam (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Charleypick,

Please I need your assistance. I have the exact scenario you have described, I'm stuck on the HP logo. I tried to flash the phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img but it got stuck on the HP logo. I can get to the fastboot screen, and have tried flashing twrp and the OTA zips, I only get the errors you described. 

Can you please give me the steps you used to successfully flash the twrp and then successfully flash the OTA?

I will really appreciate your help and assistance.

Regards,

bolam



charleypick said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I was able to get into fast boot, but from that screen ADB is not seeing any devices, so I try recovery mode (the default one that comes with Android) from there and select apply update from ADB. When I run that it says the OTA KitKat package: "E:footer is wrong", "E:signature verification failed" then aborts the installation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## charleypick (Jan 18, 2015)

bolam said:


> Hi Charleypick,
> 
> Please I need your assistance. I have the exact scenario you have described, I'm stuck on the HP logo. I tried to flash the phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img but it got stuck on the HP logo. I can get to the fastboot screen, and have tried flashing twrp and the OTA zips, I only get the errors you described.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From the terminal on your PC or Mac, type:

fastboot flash recovery twrp_revovery_phobos_v2.img

This assumes you installed ADB and Fastboot into your PC and that you are in the same directory that contains the TWRP file. I reinstalled the OS via TWRP from an SD Card. It also assumes that your PC  is connected to the USB port on the side of the Slate using a USB A to USB a cable. This is using the power button and volume down but to get into Fastboot.

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




charleypick said:


> From the terminal on your PC or Mac, type:
> 
> fastboot flash recovery twrp_revovery_phobos_v2.img
> 
> This assumes you installed ADB and Fastboot into your PC and that you are in the same directory that contains the TWRP file. I reinstalled the OS via TWRP from an SD Card. It also assumes that your PC  is connected to the USB port on the side of the Slate using a USB A to USB a cable. This is using the power button and volume down but to get into Fastboot.

Click to collapse



Oh, one last thing.  Type

Fastboot into recovery

This will reboot the slate into TWRP


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Jan 18, 2015)

*TWRP Recovery 2.8.4.0*

Hi there,

i have an recovery-update for you: TWRP 2.8.4.0 for phobos.

Look this thread.

greetz, evilp


----------



## arusiasotto (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm actually kind of surprised we don't have a CM port or something yet. However these pre-rooted KK images should do the trick. We rarely use the sound on this thing anyway.


----------



## bolam (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Charley,

Thanks. Got it working!

Regards,

Bola.



charleypick said:


> From the terminal on your PC or Mac, type:
> 
> fastboot flash recovery twrp_revovery_phobos_v2.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## charleypick (Jan 24, 2015)

Porting CM to a new device is a big undertaking. I don't think the Slate will ever get it. Not enough users.


----------



## jhnnbrvo (Feb 6, 2015)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> i have build a new bootimage for the slate21 s100 to root it.
> Use it as the old one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please help me sir
i have this kind of error 
error: cannot load 'phobos-SuperSU-v2.02.img


----------



## continua.mente (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello! 
I'd like to downgrade to Android Jelly Bean my HP Slate 21 updated to KitKat. 
My hp is all stock. 
How can I downgrade? 
Where can I find a step-by-step guide?


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## Henkl (Feb 15, 2015)

Why?


----------



## continua.mente (Feb 16, 2015)

Henkl said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Too much lags and I can not stand the limitation of the writing on the external sd. Overall IMHO Jelly Bean works better.


----------



## rpalazue (Feb 17, 2015)

*New OTA update 4.4.2*

Some news about new OTA update , that fix bugs in 4.4.2!

Some test?

Regards


----------



## continua.mente (Feb 17, 2015)

rpalazue said:


> Some news about new OTA update , that fix bugs in 4.4.2!
> 
> Some test?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



There's a new update?!


----------



## ManOfSteal (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking at their forum it appears to fix the previous problems except for the external audio.


----------



## charleypick (Feb 18, 2015)

The Audio does appear to be resolved, but according to HP needs a clean install if you have KitKat on it already.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 18, 2015)

Good news [emoji4]


----------



## charleypick (Feb 18, 2015)

EP, I have the update.zip if you want to tinker. Have not installed it yet as I'm not sure if steps to root / unlock it will still work on the newer build. HP tends to put new security updates into subsequent builds.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 18, 2015)

charleypick said:


> EP, I have the update.zip if you want to tinker. Have not installed it yet as I'm not sure if steps to root / unlock it will still work on the newer build. HP tends to put new security updates into subsequent builds.

Click to collapse



Hi Charly, nice [emoji4] 
Can you upload it somewhere and send me the link? 
I will see what i can do (root, SD-Card permission mod) at weekend, i'm on the road atm  [emoji577] 

I also plan to update TWRP for our Slate. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## charleypick (Feb 18, 2015)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi Charly, nice [emoji4]
> Can you upload it somewhere and send me the link?
> I will see what i can do (root, SD-Card permission mod) at weekend, i'm on the road atm  [emoji577]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll do it as soon as I get off of work today.


----------



## rpalazue (Feb 20, 2015)

*File*

Hi

Ther is the last file OTA just download today

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49406471/update.zip

Regards


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 22, 2015)

*HP OTA Update 17r25.1-011-11-WW*

Hi,

i created a flashable zip file from the new HP OTA Update 17r25.1-011-11-WW (Android 4.4.2 KitKat):


ROM, Download here
KK Bootloader (keeps unlocked), Download here

The recovery is untouched by flashing this files.

You can flash the ROM with TWRP here.

Root:
TWRP asks you to install SuperSU after flashing the ROM, say yes here if you want.

Modifications:

Removed installation of Stock-Recovery
Separated installation of Bootloader
Ramdisk: ro.secure=0 and ro.adb.secure=0
ADB (USB debugging) is default enabled, notification disabled
Permissions set for writing to external storage (SDCard, USB)

greetz,
evilp


----------



## hetzbh (Feb 22, 2015)

*Does not work*

Hi,

Just tried it on my slate 21 (it's the version not for the Pro, right?) - and it bricked my slate. It showed a message that it cannot mount the /cache and continued installation, but reboot doesn't work. Tried to install the bootloader zip file that you included. Didn't help...

Screenshot included. 
For now I rolled back to the Dec. version of yours, and it works.

Thanks


evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> i created a flashable zip file from the new HP OTA Update 17r25.1-011-11-WW (Android 4.4.2 KitKat):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 22, 2015)

hetzbh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just tried it on my slate 21 (it's the version not for the Pro, right?) - and it bricked my slate. It showed a message that it cannot mount the /cache and continued installation, but reboot doesn't work. Tried to install the bootloader zip file that you included. Didn't help...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi hetzbh,

thanks for the test and sorry for the error.
I will look into it....

greetz, evilp


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi hetzbh,

its done.
I have rewritten the updater-script to check if a partition is already mounted (your cache partition was mounted).
Now it's working for me.

Please test it and let me know if there are any problems now.

Upload is in progress...
Edit: upload finished, updated download link in my post #152

greetz, 
evilp


----------



## rpalazue (Feb 23, 2015)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi hetzbh,
> 
> its done.
> I have rewritten the updater-script to check if a partition is already mounted (your cache partition was mounted).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi EvilP

Just install in my slate an test
2 files install Ok
SD write Ok
Sound Ok 
Wifi Ok
And feel more fast wirh 4.4.!

Now... waiting to root!

Great Job!!

Tk's EvilP


----------



## germandan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi, 
 all ok in my Slate now. 
wifi and sound...ok
 Thanks!


----------



## yyeess (Feb 26, 2015)

*request*

I want unrooted rom file for my slate. 21 -s100 recovery image 4.2.2 or 4.4.2 unmoded and unrooted and the way to recovery my slate wityh it​
Thank you in advance


----------



## Henkl (Feb 27, 2015)

*confusing slate*

I tried to unlock the bootloader of my newly acquired slate 21. 

I installed the driver for win 8.1 and did 
"adb reboot bootloader" .. so far so good.

But with ""fastboot oem unlock" I get 
"error: device not found" 
Instead I get on my slate a 'fast boot mode' menu? Where I can select an option provided "recovery mode"...  See the picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should I sideload a bootimage provided here? Or what should I do? 

I have the updated ROM provided by HP  (Android 4.4.2)
And yes I rooted several android devices before... but this one is confusing..

edit:
problem solved...  was a driver issue. Installed moborobo for the proper driver for the slate.. and voila: Unlock option was available in bootloader.


----------



## bmn65 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Evilp,

My TWRP installer is stuck at "Installing core system" step -- and the progress bar below does not move. have you seen this behavior? I think I may not be able to properly update this from previous KK..


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Feb 28, 2015)

bmn65 said:


> Hi Evilp,
> 
> My TWRP installer is stuck at "Installing core system" step -- and the progress bar below does not move. have you seen this behavior? I think I may not be able to properly update this from previous KK..

Click to collapse



Hi, 

usually it's working. It takes some time to install system. Just waaaait, drink a coffee or a little beer during installation. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## puz-zle (Mar 1, 2015)

*HP Slate 21 s100 recovery install error*

I have HP Slate 21 s100 model,i can't root it because of kitkat.I have searched jelly bean version there and  tried the versions in this topic in recovery mode to install  ,but they don't work.Are they for s100 version , arent't they?
Can you help me,please?


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Mar 1, 2015)

puz-zle said:


> I have HP Slate 21 s100 model,i can't root it because of kitkat.I have searched jelly bean version there and  tried the versions in this topic in recovery mode to install  ,but they don't work.Are they for s100 version , arent't they?
> Can you help me,please?

Click to collapse



Hi, 

you can root kitkat! 

Just follow the instructions to unlock the bootloader, install twrp, reboot into twrp. 

In TWRP you can 
1. install SuperSu by @Chainfire 
Or
2. install my latest kk-rom, after installing, if you select reboot to system, twrp asks you to root the rom, say yes here. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## puz-zle (Mar 1, 2015)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can root kitkat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried your rom,but that happens
''E:footer is wrong
E:signature verification failed
Fail''


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Mar 2, 2015)

puz-zle said:


> I have tried your rom,but that happens
> ''E:footer is wrong
> E:signature verification failed
> Fail''

Click to collapse



Have you installed twrp? 
Disable signature verification. 

ROM Version?


----------



## Yes350 (Mar 3, 2015)

*request again*

my hp slate 21 s100 have software version 17r25.1-011-11-CN and that version is for china and doesn't have Google play on it and if i setup play store it says Google play services unfortunately stopped I want to install version 17r25.1-011-11-WW and i download it from here try to install it from SD card and it says as the image in attatch


----------



## piraeus (Mar 4, 2015)

Dear xdaca,

I'm trying to root my slate 21 today. Unfortunately the img link provided in #30 does not work.

Would it be possible to upload it again?

Many thanks!

Kind regards

P


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes350 said:


> my hp slate 21 s100 have software version 17r25.1-011-11-CN and that version is for china and doesn't have Google play on it and if i setup play store it says Google play services unfortunately stopped I want to install version 17r25.1-011-11-WW and i download it from here try to install it from SD card and it says as the image in attatch

Click to collapse



Hi, 

You have to install TWRP Recovery first, see my posts.
All info is here. 

Greetz, evilp

---------- Post added at 15:41 ---------- Previous post was at 15:34 ----------




piraeus said:


> Dear xdaca,
> 
> I'm trying to root my slate 21 today. Unfortunately the img link provided in #30 does not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

You don't need the boot img anymore,we have TWRP Recovery. 
Unlock the bootloader, install twrp, install rom. 

Please read the last few pages of the thread. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## MrButcher (Mar 6, 2015)

*Stuck at Unlock*

Hi Guys,
I want to root my HP SLATE 21-s100 but I am already stuck at unlocking the boot loader.
ADB is working but for Fastboot I do not find a fitting driver?! 


---
I have found the solution for me here  but I had to adopt it.

 Download Google USB driver from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
 Once downloaded, unzip the package, there’s a usb_driver directory. Inside there open “android_winusb.inf” with notepad.
 Add the 3 lines below to the sections [Google.NTx86] and [Google.NTamd64]:

```
;slate21
%SingleAdbInterface%             = USB_Install, USB\VID_0955&PID_7100
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_0955&PID_7100&REV_0000
```

 In Device manager, select the Slate 21device and go to driver ->  update driver -> browser my computer for driver software, select the usb_driver directory you just edited.


----------



## Yes350 (Mar 7, 2015)

*please clarify steps*



evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to install TWRP Recovery first, see my posts.
> All info is here.
> ...

Click to collapse



*this is my first root for an android device would you clarify the steps in attached photos .

and if i want to flash stock ROM without root twrp is asking to root says no it is OK? and the boot-loader kk that you post it is necessary to flash after that stock ROM 

note: my hp slate 21 s100 have software version 17r25.1-011-11-CN and want to change it to 17r25.1-011-11-WW

thank you in advance.*


----------



## sandojim (Apr 20, 2015)

*pls kindly assist me*

sir do i need to unlock my bootloader to install this rom...kindly help me

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> i created a flashable zip file from the new HP OTA Update 17r25.1-011-11-WW (Android 4.4.2 KitKat):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do i need to unlock the bootloader to install this rom ..pls help me


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Apr 21, 2015)

sandojim said:


> sir do i need to unlock my bootloader to install this rom...kindly help me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, yes you must unlock the bootloader, then install TWRP (via fastboot), after that you can flash the rom with TWRP.


----------



## lewmur (Apr 22, 2015)

*Refresh thread*

I just purchased a refurbed Slate 21 and the stock update has installed KitKat 4.4.2.  I've tried to search this thread to find out how to root so I can edit the build prop but the thread has gotten too long to find the latest solution.  Can someone please point me to the post for 1: root the tablet 2: install TWRP?

Also, why would Nascar's Raceview say this tablet is incompatible?


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Apr 23, 2015)

lewmur said:


> I just purchased a refurbed Slate 21 and the stock update has installed KitKat 4.4.2.  I've tried to search this thread to find out how to root so I can edit the build prop but the thread has gotten too long to find the latest solution.  Can someone please point me to the post for 1: root the tablet 2: install TWRP?
> 
> Also, why would Nascar's Raceview say this tablet is incompatible?

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Instructions to unlock the bootloader and install TWRP are in the TWRP Thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2934422. 

Latest ROM zip a few pages back. 
Root: install ROM with TWRP, after that hit reboot system, Twrp asks you to root, say yes here. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## lewmur (Apr 23, 2015)

evilpfeiffers said:


> Hi,
> 
> Instructions to unlock the bootloader and install TWRP are in the TWRP Thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2934422.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do I use a straight USB A to USB A cable to connect?


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Apr 23, 2015)

lewmur said:


> Do I use a straight USB A to USB A cable to connect?

Click to collapse



Yes

Greetz, evilp


----------



## lewmur (Apr 29, 2015)

*Can't root with Android 4.4.2*

My Slate upgraded to 4.4.2 before I tried unlocking and rooting.  I was successful in unlocking the bootloader and installing TWRP but nothing I've tried, which includes everything I've found in this thread, has succeeded in rooting it.  "Towelroot" says my device isn't supported, "Kingo Root" says it succeeded but it didn't and swiping to install SuperSU in TWRP doesn't work.  I'm going to try downloading an "update SuperSU zip" and flashing it from TWRP. 

Has anyone with 4.4.2 succeeded in rooting their device?

edit:  IT WORKED!!!  I downloaded "UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip" and flashed it with TWRP and now I'm rooted.


----------



## evilpfeiffers (Apr 30, 2015)

lewmur said:


> My Slate upgraded to 4.4.2 before I tried unlocking and rooting.  I was successful in unlocking the bootloader and installing TWRP but nothing I've tried, which includes everything I've found in this thread, has succeeded in rooting it.  "Towelroot" says my device isn't supported, "Kingo Root" says it succeeded but it didn't and swiping to install SuperSU in TWRP doesn't work.  I'm going to try downloading an "update SuperSU zip" and flashing it from TWRP.
> 
> Has anyone with 4.4.2 succeeded in rooting their device?
> 
> edit:  IT WORKED!!!  I downloaded "UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip" and flashed it with TWRP and now I'm rooted.

Click to collapse



Well done. 
I just wonder why rooting with TWRP failed for you. For me its working. 

Greetz, evilp


----------



## hokuto34 (May 12, 2015)

Just tried today with KINGROOT apk v4 to root my Slate 21 bootloader locked, 4.4.2 : result ROOTed without loosing anything after twice attemp. After you need only to install busybox, no need SuperSU, there the Kinguser apk installed during the root to give the right to your apks.
Then 
just install and execute the apk Nextapp SDFix to give write to the SDext as usual !!!


----------



## supergroverthm (Jun 15, 2015)

....


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## danareja (Jun 28, 2015)

*HP Slate 21 root*



hokuto34 said:


> Just tried today with KINGROOT apk v4 to root my Slate 21 bootloader locked, 4.4.2 : result ROOTed without loosing anything after twice attemp. After you need only to install busybox, no need SuperSU, there the Kinguser apk installed during the root to give the right to your apks.
> Then
> just install and execute the apk Nextapp SDFix to give write to the SDext as usual !!!

Click to collapse




hi, just want to know if there is no problem incountered after you rooted your HP slate 21 because im planning to root mine using the kingroot also. And there is a new latest version of kingroot released is it safe if i used the new one or the version 4.0 that you used to root your HP slate 21. 



Many thanks,
Dan


----------



## Quaesar (Jul 25, 2015)

*Cyanogenmod*

Hey there folks,

I'd like to join in this conversation and ask whether we can get Cyanogenmod on this device. (Preferably CM12). I'm more than happy to help with this project. I've actually tried to port this myself a couple times using EvilP's device tree on GitHub however it failed each time.

Anywho, I hope we can get this device the official custom ROM download page on XDA that it deserves.

Cheerios,
Quaesar :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Deleted member 6856899 (Jul 30, 2015)

Quaesar said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> I'd like to join in this conversation and ask whether we can get Cyanogenmod on this device. (Preferably CM12). I'm more than happy to help with this project. I've actually tried to port this myself a couple times using EvilP's device tree on GitHub however it failed each time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be a good thing cyanogenmod 12.1 with 5.1.1, 
if I can help I have a slate s100 21 , and could be a tester of Rom
Saluti dall'Italia


----------



## hetzbh (Aug 2, 2015)

Although CM 12.1 could work great with Slate 21 (most of the work has been done on dozens of Tegra 4 based devices which are supported on CM 12.1), please remember that there are few hurdles:
* Audio - HP Slate 21 (and I think Slate 21 pro) is using a proprietary audio and I think it's also a binary only kernel module. Not sure about that (my Slate is not near me)
* The SD Card on the Slate 21 is supported differently compared to other Tegra based devices IIRC.
* No portrait mode at all, it needs to be fully locked so misbehaved apps would not be able to rotate

If anyone is doing any porting, I'll be happy to test and report back


----------



## cibalo (Aug 2, 2015)

Try Kingo to root.  http://www.kingoapp.com/


----------



## Quaesar (Aug 12, 2015)

hetzbh said:


> Although CM 12.1 could work great with Slate 21 (most of the work has been done on dozens of Tegra 4 based devices which are supported on CM 12.1), please remember that there are few hurdles:
> * Audio - HP Slate 21 (and I think Slate 21 pro) is using a proprietary audio and I think it's also a binary only kernel module. Not sure about that (my Slate is not near me)
> * The SD Card on the Slate 21 is supported differently compared to other Tegra based devices IIRC.
> * No portrait mode at all, it needs to be fully locked so misbehaved apps would not be able to rotate
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, I see. Could anyone explain to me how these proprietary drivers work? I have made many attempts to port CM12 over using EvilP's device tree and kernel but all of them resulted in a brick (lol thank god for TWRP backups :good. I think this may have been because I just dumped the /system folder for the proprietary drivers (since I had no idea what to do). I'll try once more after I figure out how to extract these little devils but Google turned out to be no help. 

Thanks for offering to test out the beta, if I can get something to boot, I'll definitely post it up here. In the meantime, you can try out my surefire brick ROM. I'd r8 8/8 m8 =3

I'll start downloading the CM12.1 source. (12GB downloads await me)

EDIT: I forgot to put this in but anyone wanting to root their device, install TWRP provided by EvilP, then flash the SuperSu zip. That should get you root =D


----------



## Deleted member 6856899 (Aug 14, 2015)

Quaesar said:


> Hmm, I see. Could anyone explain to me how these proprietary drivers work? I have made many attempts to port CM12 over using EvilP's device tree and kernel but all of them resulted in a brick (lol thank god for TWRP backups :good. I think this may have been because I just dumped the /system folder for the proprietary drivers (since I had no idea what to do). I'll try once more after I figure out how to extract these little devils but Google turned out to be no help.
> 
> Thanks for offering to test out the beta, if I can get something to boot, I'll definitely post it up here. In the meantime, you can try out my surefire brick ROM. I'd r8 8/8 m8 =3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I had root the slate 21 s100 (phobos) with ubuntu and the comando "fastboot OEM unlock", after I flashed via adb sideload update super su and I have installed twrp recovery.
If your ROM boot up, I will test it. Would be the first custom rom for the slate 21.
Escluse me for my bad english (italianized english)


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Aug 23, 2015)

Quaesar said:


> Hmm, I see. Could anyone explain to me how these proprietary drivers work? I have made many attempts to port CM12 over using EvilP's device tree and kernel but all of them resulted in a brick (lol thank god for TWRP backups :good. I think this may have been because I just dumped the /system folder for the proprietary drivers (since I had no idea what to do). I'll try once more after I figure out how to extract these little devils but Google turned out to be no help.
> 
> Thanks for offering to test out the beta, if I can get something to boot, I'll definitely post it up here. In the meantime, you can try out my surefire brick ROM. I'd r8 8/8 m8 =3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you need help, I'm more than happy to offer it. I've worked on may Tegra4 devices in the past and present.


----------



## Quaesar (Aug 27, 2015)

Unjustified Dev said:


> If you need help, I'm more than happy to offer it. I've worked on may Tegra4 devices in the past and present.

Click to collapse



Thanks man! I'll honestly need all the help I can get =P.

I've already downloaded the CM12.1 source and tried building (again) using EvilP's device trees and kernel. After a lot of trial and error i think its best the we start from scratch on this. @Unjustified Dev, could you please explain to me how to create a device tree/gather all the necessary files required to start building from scratch. Thanks so much for your time, I'm sure all of us here really appreciate it  (myself for sure).

As for all the people wanting to be beta testers, please PM me so I can write your username down and you'll be the first people I'll send the ROM to test (once we get it to boot), once we have something stable I'll attach it to this thread for public testing. If we get to the point where it's perfect (I hope we do), then I'll create a new post with the ROM as an attachment!

Let's get going I guess!


----------



## Unjustified Dev (Aug 27, 2015)

Quaesar said:


> Thanks man! I'll honestly need all the help I can get =P.
> 
> I've already downloaded the CM12.1 source and tried building (again) using EvilP's device trees and kernel. After a lot of trial and error i think its best the we start from scratch on this. @Unjustified Dev, could you please explain to me how to create a device tree/gather all the necessary files required to start building from scratch. Thanks so much for your time, I'm sure all of us here really appreciate it  (myself for sure).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me your email address so we can chat on hangouts. It would not be best to start from scratch. I have a tegra4 tree we can start from. It's based from my work on the madcatz mojo and adapted for slatebook 14 which is a wip and probably the best as the slatebook 14 has 4.4.2 as well and this tree contains all the necessary flags for 4.4.2 tegra4 proprietary files. I'll explain more privately a bit much to type here.

Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quaesar (Aug 27, 2015)

Unjustified Dev said:


> PM me your email address so we can chat on hangouts. It would not be best to start from scratch. I have a tegra4 tree we can start from. It's based from my work on the madcatz mojo and adapted for slatebook 14 which is a wip and probably the best as the slatebook 14 has 4.4.2 as well and this tree contains all the necessary flags for 4.4.2 tegra4 proprietary files. I'll explain more privately a bit much to type here.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Holy crap that was fast lol thanks!

I'll send it to you right away!


----------



## Quaesar (Aug 31, 2015)

*Beta testers needed!*

Thanks to the help by Unjustified Dev, we have been able to successfully port Cyanogenmod 12.1 with some issues.

It would be great if we could get some beta testers to install it and report back on any issues they find.

Current issues are No Wifi, No Bluetooth, No Camera, Brightness will not change

Please PM me with your email address if you are interested so I can add you to the beta tester group hangout!

Thanks,
Quaesar


----------



## Quaesar (Sep 13, 2015)

*Good News!!!!*

Good News guys!, we've gotten Wifi and Bluetooth working perfectly! Camera and Brightness are still not being friendly though 
Microphone works great however (perfect for Ok Google). I apparently do not have enough posts so start a new thread so I'm going to go reply to some threads I'm interested in.

Afterwards, I'll upload the latest TWRP (built by me), and CM12.1.

If you really wan to get your hand on the ROM right now then PM me and I'll send you the link.

If you appreciate my work please hit that thanks button. It keeps me motivated and shows there are people who appreciate my work!

Peace,
Quaesar


----------



## Quaesar (Sep 14, 2015)

*TWRP*

I've uploaded TWRP and included a nice tutorial to go along with it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/recovery-twrp-2-8-7-0-hp-slate-21-t3200592/


----------



## Quaesar (Sep 15, 2015)

*Cyanogenmod 12.1*

I've uploaded the ROM with a nice tutorial (again)

Enjoy!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-hp-slate-21-t3201416


----------



## rpalazue (Sep 20, 2015)

Great Job!! tk's 

Try now!

Un abrazo!!


----------



## dvirring (Jan 2, 2016)

Quaesar said:


> I've uploaded the ROM with a nice tutorial (again)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-hp-slate-21-t3201416

Click to collapse



I am stuck with no way to get into fastboot mode etc. Nothing works holding power +volume up or -volume down all just displays 
stuck on booting recovery kernel image

Is this thing bricked completely. I have to drivers installed etc on my laptop. But I can't even get into any recovery or anything!!!!!

Please help me get this HP Slate up and running again. It was bricked when I did the official HP update a long time ago. I would love to install just even the stock not rooted rom. This thing is not rooted and the bootloader is locked still. Please help!!!!!


----------



## Quaesar (Jan 2, 2016)

dvirring said:


> I am stuck with no way to get into fastboot mode etc. Nothing works holding power +volume up or -volume down all just displays
> stuck on booting recovery kernel image
> 
> Is this thing bricked completely. I have to drivers installed etc on my laptop. But I can't even get into any recovery or anything!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I can definitely help, I'm going to pm you some stuff so please check your messages.

Peace,
Quaesar


----------



## dvirring (Jan 2, 2016)

Quaesar said:


> I can definitely help, I'm going to pm you some stuff so please check your messages.
> 
> Peace,
> Quaesar

Click to collapse



Ok thanks I will be waiting for your help! I really want to get my slate 21 back up and running. So hard with no fastboot or recovery working.


----------



## Quaesar (Jan 2, 2016)

dvirring said:


> Ok thanks I will be waiting for your help! I really want to get my slate 21 back up and running. So hard with no fastboot or recovery working.

Click to collapse



Just sent PM, check it out.


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## bernie sensation (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi peeps 

I too am having trouble trying to install trwp and then cyanogenmod - probably because my slate is foobarred...  Fastboot and adb are installed on my PC, i can only get into fastboot however (no recovery - if I try and boot into recovery it just says "booting failed").  through fastbook I can run some commands, it tells me that my slate is already unlocked - I can run the "fastboot flash recovery" cmd and load the recovery image, it reports back that it's ok and the process has finished - However if i try and boot into recovery, whether that be from a cold boot of the slate or straight from the recovery option on the slate screen, or via fastboot... well nothing happens, i'm in the same mess.

I should include however that at one time i could load into the stock recovery albeit with some weird "can't mount cache" messages flagging up.  But "big sigh" in my infinite wisdom, i ran the "fastboot erase recovery" cmd and I'm now in what I can only presume to be is an even bigger hole.

If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated - Even if it's only to tell me to chuck it in the bin - because then I can stop wasting my life on this thing that's slowly driving me insane....     

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Quaesar (Feb 13, 2016)

bernie sensation said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> I too am having trouble trying to install trwp and then cyanogenmod - probably because my slate is foobarred...  Fastboot and adb are installed on my PC, i can only get into fastboot however (no recovery - if I try and boot into recovery it just says "booting failed").  through fastbook I can run some commands, it tells me that my slate is already unlocked - I can run the "fastboot flash recovery" cmd and load the recovery image, it reports back that it's ok and the process has finished - However if i try and boot into recovery, whether that be from a cold boot of the slate or straight from the recovery option on the slate screen, or via fastboot... well nothing happens, i'm in the same mess.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here are some basic instructions:

- Boot to fastboot mode (Vol Down + Power)
- Install my modified bootloader from here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24352994023709606
- Use command: 
	
	



```
fastboot flash staging /path/to/downloaded/bootloader_Quaesar.img
```
- Press reboot on Slate
- Wait until you see my logo instead of the HP logo
- Turn off device and go back into fastboot
- Flash my TWRP 3.0.0-0 recovery from here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24399994186369430
- Use command: 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery /path/to/downloaded/TWRP_3.0.0-0.img
```
- From there you can either install my Cyanogenmod 12.1 build (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-hp-slate-21-t3201416) or revert to stock (https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24367857647223248). Also the stock zip will change your recovery back to stock

That should be all, let me know if you encounter any issues along the way and we can sort it out.

Hit that thanks button if I helped out!

Peace,
Quaesar


----------



## bernie sensation (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Quaesar - For the support and speedy reply. The slate is under my desk in work, so i will try this when I'm in next on Monday... because it beats doing my actual job. I guess I shouldn't post back with general chit chat, but I really just wanted to say thanks. I've scoured the whole web looking for answers and came up with nothing. So the thought of that there might be a solution to this and that there are decent people out there willing to help is fab.


----------



## Quaesar (Feb 13, 2016)

bernie sensation said:


> Thanks Quaesar - For the support and speedy reply. The slate is under my desk in work, so i will try this when I'm in next on Monday... because it beats doing my actual job. I guess I shouldn't post back with general chit chat, but I really just wanted to say thanks. I've scoured the whole web looking for answers and came up with nothing. So the thought of that there might be a solution to this and that there are decent people out there willing to help is fab.

Click to collapse



Glad I could be of assistance, I've seen many people with a similar issue because there's an issue in HP's bootloader that screws with fastboot. Installing my modified bootloader should do the trick because it fixes that issue (you'll also get my fancy logo!). That's also the reason why I've made it standard in my ROMs that this new bootloader is flashed. I don't really want anybody getting in the same predicament as you haha.

Peace,
Q


----------



## bernie sensation (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Quaesar 

So, I downloaded the files and did the following

C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot flash staging "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\tablet\Quaeser boot loader and hp stock rom\TWRP_3.0.0-0_phobos_Quaesar.img"  
target reported max download size of 641728512 bytes                            
sending 'staging' (9256 KB)...                                                  
OKAY [  0.382s]                                                                 
writing 'staging'...                                                            
OKAY [  0.099s]                                                                 
finished. total time: 0.490s    

The slate is obvioulsy in fastboot mode - the display gives the following options:

start
power off
recovery mode
restart the bootloader        

You said in your post to reboot from the slate after loading the bootloader - So, i've tried a power off and then a switch back on, but it just puts me straight back into fastboot mode - I re-flashed the bootloader again and also tried selecting various options from the fastboot menu - but each time, i just end up back in fastboot mode - I do not see your logo, the HP logo always pops back up and then it goes into fastboot.

Maybe it is beyond repair?  But if you think of anything else i can do/should try, please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## Quaesar (Feb 16, 2016)

bernie sensation said:


> Hi Quaesar
> 
> So, I downloaded the files and did the following
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because you followed the instructions the opposite way lol. You need to flash the Bootloader_phobos_Quaesar_4.4.2.img file to staging:

```
fastboot flash staging /path/to/Bootloader_phobos_Quaesar_4.4.2.img
```

You also need to flash recovery (Filename TWRP_3.0.0-0_phobos_Quaesar.img) like so:

```
fastboot flash recovery /path/to/TWRP_3.0.0-0_phobos_Quaesar
```

Your result tells me that fastboot is set up correctly and the the wire you're using is good. You just flashed the wrong file to the wrong place. Very risky business doing that haha. Good thing your Slate has preventative measures to rejecting the file you flashed. If it accepted the file you sent it would have been bricked to the point where only HP could fix it. Since we have no way to modify partitions in APX mode, anything else would be useless =P.

Just remember, the bootloader is where fastboot lives. You have to flash to staging to modify the bootloader. The recovery is where your recovery boot lives. Take a close read at the instructions I posted before and flash the right file to the right place! 

When you're done that, flash my stock package or my CM 12.1 package...your choice.

Just remember my motto in my signature =D!

That should be all you need to know, let me know if you have any more questions or encounter issues along the way.

Peace,
Q


----------



## bernie sensation (Feb 16, 2016)

Quaesar said:


> That's because you followed the instructions the opposite way lol. You need to flash the Bootloader_phobos_Quaesar_4.4.2.img file to staging:
> 
> ```
> fastboot flash staging /path/to/Bootloader_phobos_Quaesar_4.4.2.img
> ```

Click to collapse



"Looks shiftily around the room " - OK... So I'm blaming the mini hangover I had in work on Monday morning when i attempted this... Well... that's my excuse!

Man, thanks for sticking with me on this anyway, it's much appreciated.

So i tried it the correct way :good:

C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot
 flash staging "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\tablet\Quaeser boot loader\Bootloader_phobos_Quaesar_4.4.2.img"
target reported max download size of 641728512 bytes
sending 'staging' (7137 KB)...
OKAY [  0.297s]
writing 'staging'...
OKAY [  0.141s]
finished. total time: 0.446s     

But it's still the same issue - I don't see your logo and I'm stuck in the HP fastboot.  I've tried flashing the bootloader... and then all number of things, as in your instructions you said to just press reboot on the slate after flashing the bootloader,  well it was a bit vague for me, as i'm not sure where the reboot is - so i've just tried - switching on/off, selecting various options from the fastboot menu etc.  I've also tried flashing the recovery right after I flash the bootloader - but to no avail.



Quaesar said:


> Just remember my motto in my signature =D!

Click to collapse



Should we think about changing this?  

Or maybe actually throwing a brick at it!!!!!


----------



## Quaesar (Feb 16, 2016)

bernie sensation said:


> "Looks shiftily around the room " - OK... So I'm blaming the mini hangover I had in work on Monday morning when i attempted this... Well... that's my excuse!
> 
> Man, thanks for sticking with me on this anyway, it's much appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think just skip the staging part and just flash the recovery. You can also send me a message over Hangouts at [email protected] and you can send me pictures and whatnot, I'll be able to directly help you then.


----------



## bernie sensation (Feb 18, 2016)

Quaesar said:


> I think just skip the staging part and just flash the recovery. You can also send me a message over Hangouts at [email protected] and you can send me pictures and whatnot, I'll be able to directly help you then.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help so far Quaesar.  I don't use hangouts but i'll figure it out and be in touch


----------



## Quaesar (Feb 19, 2016)

bernie sensation said:


> Thanks for the help so far Quaesar.  I don't use hangouts but i'll figure it out and be in touch

Click to collapse



Sounds good. Hangouts is a messaging app by Google in case you don't know. I use it frequently with other Devs and beta testers. I'm sure it'll be much quicker to fix up your Slate using real-time chat haha.

Waiting for you to send me a message…

Peace,
Q


----------



## ConfuciusTse (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks guys for working on this device.  Any chance the HP Slate 1 PRO is going to get any love?  Great hardware...terrible HP support.


----------



## Quaesar (Mar 7, 2016)

ConfuciusTse said:


> Thanks guys for working on this device.  Any chance the HP Slate 1 PRO is going to get any love?  Great hardware...terrible HP support.

Click to collapse



Working on CM12.1 for it right now. Check out my TWRP 3.0.0-0 thread for the Slate 21 Pro (ranger), I'll post any updates there.

Peace,
Q


----------



## UAS specialist (May 4, 2016)

Quaesar said:


> Working on CM12.1 for it right now. Check out my TWRP 3.0.0-0 thread for the Slate 21 Pro (ranger), I'll post any updates there.
> 
> Peace,
> Q

Click to collapse



Okay I down graded to kit cat, and now I'm back on Jelly bean where it all started... Hp 21 slate K100 model testing new versions of DJI GO app & DJI Lightbridge app (I fly Drones) so I use these apps which allows the video that is injected over USB to be displayed upon the screen as my viewfinder. I use these apps all the time for work, It's great to have a big screen, wish it worked better out doors, Are interested in building a really good out door android display that can be used in direct sunlight, I have this K100 built into a case using portable battery for powering this bad boy,I made a good sunshade for it.


----------



## Quaesar (May 7, 2016)

UAS specialist said:


> Okay I down graded to kit cat, and now I'm back on Jelly bean where it all started... Hp 21 slate K100 model testing new versions of DJI GO app & DJI Lightbridge app (I fly Drones) so I use these apps which allows the video that is injected over USB to be displayed upon the screen as my viewfinder. I use these apps all the time for work, It's great to have a big screen, wish it worked better out doors, Are interested in building a really good out door android display that can be used in direct sunlight, I have this K100 built into a case using portable battery for powering this bad boy,I made a good sunshade for it.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a nice setup, cool to see the many uses for this sort of device


----------



## jonathanjr321 (May 10, 2016)

hey guys i need help please with HP slate 21 k-100 (4.4.2) NVIDIA TEGRA 4 I root with kingoroot but i can not unlock bootloader (fastboot oem unlock) not working for my  always say FAILED


----------



## jonathanjr321 (May 11, 2016)

thanks anyway is done


----------



## rohit3192 (Jan 19, 2017)

Need help.
I have downloaded jellybean original zip file as posted by @evilpfeiffers,  i am on 17r25_011.11
But i am unable to apply zip file from stock recovery as it says fails to mount /sd card.
I don't have pc right now to install twrp.
Is there a way to go back to previous stock rom?


----------



## noo100 (Jan 24, 2017)

Format SD Card to a Different File System. NTFS or FAT.


----------



## xdasoy (Jan 10, 2018)

*Can't get HP Slate (not Pro) to update OS*

Relative newbie here, but I've successfully installed CM into HP Tablets in the past after researching the hell out of each step.    

The Slate preinstalled OS is unstable (crashes, hangs, pop-up error msgs), so been trying to update it to ANYTHING BETTER (best bet is CM 12.1 from Quaesar, seems?)  But this Slate is KILLING me...! The device NEVER boots up properly anymore, so I can't seem to get my Mac to see the Slate: It almost always stays on the swirling screen indefinitely.  Once a week, after rebooting it regularly, it may pass this screen but then gives an unrelenting  "UI has stopped working" error.

I was able to run "fastboot oem unlock" once last week when the device was seen by the Mac.  Not sure if it worked.
I am able to get to Fast Boot Mode, but I cannot get "ADB Device" to show the Slate as connected any longer, so can't proceed to trying to install TWRK.

Help, please.


----------



## Concato (Jan 14, 2018)

*Root HP Slate 21 android 4.4.2*

I`ve been working hard, and finally found THE HP SLATE 21 ROOT!

google > Kingo Root android 4.4.2

it don`t need a PC and it`s just a APK and really work! download de ROOT Checker and the result is positive!

Enjoy!


----------



## hetzbh (Dec 13, 2013)

*EDIT: Fixed wrong Link.*

Hi,

I just got the HP Slate 21 and naturally I'm looking for a way to root it 

I found a way to unlock it (I wrote a post about it here)

But anything else that I tried to root it - failed.

I tried the TN7 and the shield way (with the fastboot boot img) - the slate immediately reboots to android and ignores the image. I tried SRSroot - not working at all.

It seems that HP is back-porting security patches from 4.3 and 4.4 back to their Android 4.2.2, so no matter what I do to root, it simply fails.

Any suggestion how can I root it? (it's based on Tegra 4).


----------



## maniaa (Feb 13, 2018)

*hp slate 21 s100 rooted*

Eureka


----------



## naphrosawyer (Oct 19, 2018)

*can i flash twrp via sd card?*

is there any method where i can install the custom bootloader/recovery/rom using just SD Card? I tried installing the stock HP 4.4.2 OTA it installed correctly but now it just sits at "Installing Applications" screen, stuck. i tried reinstalling, factory resetting, wiping data/cache, etc. none is working and I cant seem to get my computer to recognize the K100 I'm assuming because I cannot enable USB Debugging.. cant get into the OS someone HELP!!


----------



## bululu (Jan 2, 2020)

Wasn't it Kingo root that shipped malware together with root?


----------



## ddvo (Mar 1, 2020)

*Need help whith bricked(?) HP Slate 21*



Quaesar said:


> Here are some basic instructions:
> 
> - Boot to fastboot mode (Vol Down + Power)
> - Install my modified bootloader from here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24352994023709606
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot @Quaesar for your instructions and the various images and zip files you provided at https://androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=39411 for the HP Slate 21!

We still have such a model, and after not using it for a couple of years we'd like to revive it since it would be perfect an easy-to-use live wall paper in a pleasant frame.
Unfortunately it always got stuck while booting the system. The only thing I can access is the boot loader. That is, also the recovery mode does not work, and I'm stuck at using fastboot.

I've spent hours trying to flash various boot loader and recovery images, including those that you provided, but all this had basically no effect.
I even tried flashing the system image directly. I only found zip files for it, so I converted some portions of system/ directories to .img files using

```
make_ext4fs -s -l 805306368 -a system system.new.img system/
```
and was able to flash them, but then the system did not boot either. Unfortunately no error messages are shown at this stage that might be helpful to find out why.

So far trying to boot or to restart the boot loader or to switch to recovery mode always lead to a frozen state, from which I could recover only by a hard reset or power off.
Eventually I even erased all partitions. This somewhat 'helped' in the sense that attempts to boot, to enter recovery, or to restart the boot loader now cleanly fail and I'm immediately back to the stock boot loader.
On the other hand, I meanwhile regret having erased also the radio partition because later I found that none of the images and zip files available appear to contain an image for that partition.


Where could I obtain a copy of the (stock) radio partition image? @Quaesar, do you still have your phobos and can provide a backup image of it? Ideally also of the system, as .img files?
What could be the reason why flashing whatever recovery image (such as Stock_HP_Recovery_phobos_4.4.2.img) appears to work fine, but then still entering the recovery mode fails?


----------

